# update on Louise



## Russell Williams (Oct 2, 2014)

Today at the wound clinic they looked at Louise's wounds. They said that her left foot now has a good blood flow into it, good color has returned to her left foot, and they heal wound is looking better than it did last week. My major worry now is that the blockage will return.


----------



## Saisha (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad to hear she is on the mend and I hope her health continues to improve!


----------



## Marlayna (Oct 3, 2014)

Russell Williams said:


> Today at the wound clinic they looked at Louise's wounds. They said that her left foot now has a good blood flow into it, good color has returned to her left foot, and they heal wound is looking better than it did last week. My major worry now is that the blockage will return.


That's great, try to keep positive thoughts.


----------

